# will they attempt to take our guns before a financial collapse?



## PurpleBeard91 (Feb 25, 2014)

hello! its come to my attention while iv'e been prepping for another cause that a financial collapses is a serious danger in the US. but will the government try to take our guns first if the haven't tried to before a collapse? Or would a collapse not be seen before its to late for them to attempt martial law or take away guns? Any of your thoughts, opinions, or knowledge will be greatly appreciated. please no rude or uncalled for comments. Thank you!



sincerely:
a concerned patriot


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Without question. They are trying to do it already.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

They've been attempting for years and they will continue to try. I have faith they will not succeed...in my lifetime. Having said that, Math and Statistical Trends are against the People of this Great Republic maintaining their freedom to keep and bear arms forever. Maybe 2 or 3 more generations before we look more like Great Britain or Australia in terms of arms. They have a very strong hold on our young people and are propagandizing them regularly and constantly. I pray I'm wrong.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they would wait till after a collapse so they have an excuse to take things away. Why do you think they need all of these armored vehicles. 

But I do think it will happen slowly. You will have a one by one confiscation. And everyone will say "that will never happen to me"


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

they'll probably wait till the dust settles!, you know, wait till all the inner city thugs kill each other off first!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It will be one damn cold day in hell when they try!!!


----------



## PurpleBeard91 (Feb 25, 2014)

i am a young man (late teens) and my biological mother has opened my eyes a few years back and i have been prepping since. I may not know alot but i know enough to be dangerous. i train with my firearms when get a chance. But i have to say as i am fresh out of high school they seemed to attempt to brain wash the students about their surroundings. And there's a good portion of people like me that are aware, ready to fight for our rights, and will educate the people with the knowledge we have accumulated. So there is hope for this countries future!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter is going to college this fall, even when she was in high school, I would tell her to learn what they want you to learn, to get good grades, but, this is where the bear shits in the woods. She got my drift. Shame that folks have to be so PC in education these days!!??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remember being ridiculed in high school because of my political opinions. I don't get that. You don't get anyone to change his or her mind by being rude. You probably push them further away.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> I remember being ridiculed in high school because of my political opinions. I don't get that. You don't get anyone to change his or her mind by being rude. You probably push them further away.


Me too, but that's okay, those same teachers will have a lot to answer to in the end!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Michael Bloomberg is about to spend 50 million to take on the NRA on gun control.
If you are not an NRA member--- join, and get all you know to join as well.
They will never quit the fight and we must not either.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When was the last time that you saw someone who was not in law enforcement shown in a good light if they owned a firearm outside of the Walking Dead? They are all shown as either a murderer, red neck, bigot, psycho, or inept boob who ends up shooting either their spouse or one of their kids. Can you remember ever seeing someone successfully defending their home and family from a criminal with the use of a firearm? Have you ever seen a TV show supporting the 2nd amendment and why it's in the U.S. Constitution? Have you ever seen the NRA shown in a good light on TV unless it's on a cable hunting show? 

The popular media and our educational system has and is systematically demonizing anyone who owns a firearm. I think that the plan is to get things to a point where there just aren't many gun owners as a percentage of the population, then they will feel free to confiscate all firearms without worrying about getting voted out of office. You can see states where they have reached that point already, primarily in the Northeast and California. I am encouraged with some of the more recent SCOTUS decisions, but then you the laws passed recently in some of the States and I get discouraged. The more people we can get interested in firearms so that eventually THEY buy firearms, the better. Take a kid out shooting!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't figured out how I will respond to an attempt to relieve me of my guns; Stab them with the bayonet, then shoot? Or Shoot, then stab them with the bayonet.

A nice article called "The Stand", referencing the Bundy Ranch. It's worth reading.

The Stand | Steve Deace


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I would think it would start by limiting/cutting off the supply of ammo. ...Thoughts ???


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

they won't use the lead up to take your guns, and will be too busy during to worry about little old you

just don't be stupid, and become invisible  and all your guns you lost wile fishing


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will they try? We pasted that point some time ago they are trying now.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleBeard91 said:


> hello! its come to my attention while iv'e been prepping for another cause that a financial collapses is a serious danger in the US. but will the government try to take our guns first if the haven't tried to before a collapse? Or would a collapse not be seen before its to late for them to attempt martial law or take away guns? Any of your thoughts, opinions, or knowledge will be greatly appreciated. please no rude or uncalled for comments. Thank you!
> 
> sincerely:
> a concerned patriot


during katrina, new orleans PD police chief ordered weapons confiscations. during the boston bomber manhunt, boston PD entered homes without search warrants. yes our trustworthy government will exploit any incidents to get the people to trade their liberty for the promise of security. also, if you intend to fly under the radar, I suggest you stop referring to yourself as a "Patriot". even following, upholding and defending the U.S. Constitution openly will get you labeled as a "sovereign citizen".

your 2A will be the first to go, 4A will be next and then they will take away your 1A. after all three of your rights taken away, the rest will be irrelevant.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Let's see, has the economy collapsed yet? NO But well on the way. Have they already been trying to disarm the American citizen? YES Only for decades now. I believe those 2 simple questions make the answer very obvious! YES THEY WILL!!! Key word being Attempt1


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would never advocate lying... however, I heard an interesting trick

Not all at once but one at a time over many months... review the obituaries and SELL a GUN to a DEAD person.. make out a bill of sale to a person listed as dead... Back date the sale of course

Hey you sold it to them...you have no idea what they did with it....


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would never advocate lying... however, I heard an interesting trick
> 
> Not all at once but one at a time over many months... review the obituaries and SELL a GUN to a DEAD person.. make out a bill of sale to a person listed as dead... Back date the sale of course
> 
> Hey you sold it to them...you have no idea what they did with it....


Do you really think if they are going door to door they will accept a bill of sale as proof????? "oh ok guess we will be going now"


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

The chances of the Govt coming door to door are pretty slim. If it does happen it won't last long.

1. The split in people who would actually preform the task (ie Police/Military/various other Govt officers) i think is pretty low. I know someone mentioned Katrina when the very corrupt already NOPD issued orders to confiscate firearms . Among the things Katrina showed us one of them was that only a very small fraction will obey such and unlawful order.

While I agree one gun seized is one to many, right around 1000 guns were seized. Using http://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/united-states statistics that's as few as 10 people's homes entered and guns seized or as many as 100. You could even say 1000 people's homes were illegally entered and guns seized due to the amount of guns. After Katrina stats have the number of households in New Orleans (city) alone at 143,851 while multiple parishes were affected.

2. Say my local police department goes door to door to collect firearms and lets say NONE of the force defected once the order was given. Lets also say ALL 972 officers are on the streets 24/7.

In 2012 approximately 34.4% of households in the US reported having guns. According to the US Census website there were 164,226 households in my county, which using the gun average puts 56,493 households that have a firearm.

If you think those 972 Officers will make it through even a fraction of homes without meeting resistance and ultimately not having the manpower to affect such a task then you are severely underestimating the US gun owner, or can't do basic math... it's just not logistically possible.

3. Availability and restrictions for manufacturing of ammo / guns to disarm the American Citizen on the other hand might be an interesting discussion.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperLite said:


> The chances of the Govt coming door to door are pretty slim. If it does happen it won't last long.
> 
> 1. The split in people who would actually preform the task (ie Police/Military/various other Govt officers) i think is pretty low. I know someone mentioned Katrina when the very corrupt already NOPD issued orders to confiscate firearms . Among the things Katrina showed us one of them was that only a very small fraction will obey such and unlawful order.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, pretty slim chance they will go door to door;


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir, pretty slim chance they will go door to door;


They were going door to door confiscating weapons during the Boston Manhunt??? You video does not show this.... Your video shows the police going door to door making sure everyone is safe, they did not illegally make entrance, or do anything else illegal that has been talked about in this thread....

The audio was not the best but i even think the owner CONSENTED to the search of his garage after being asked if the officer could "just check that" (he may have also just been saying "ok then just check that" The audio right there wasn't very good). The video does not show this search if it did or didn't happen.. edit: Which doesn't matter as the search was consented for.

I believe you just took the first sentence of my entire post and ignored the title of the thread to put my sentence out of context.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Never let a crisis go to waste--- THEY will use what is available to further their agenda---


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> Do you really think if they are going door to door they will accept a bill of sale as proof????? "oh ok guess we will be going now"


YES I DO THINK THAT

THEY show up with a list of guns you were OKed to buy (IE every gun you bought at a gun shop)

They ask you where is ASSAULT rifle you bought from XYZ gun shop ...You say I sold that to terry smith 2 years ago...here is a bill of sale... What are they going to do..call you a liar and start search your house??

Listen by the time the get to YOUR house..it will have been in the news and people would have been talking about it..so you have time to do something with them....Unless you are on the top of the list.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The government isn't waiting for a collapse to grab guns, they're already trying to get them now.


----------

